# Giving away a Bremont Victory note book !



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

My wife and I both received a goodie bag at the end of the Bremont Victory Event, last Thursday. One of the items that was in the bag is this real cool note book. It contains all the information about their new Victory, and will come handy for those of you that still write as well as type 

Since I've only got one, I will give it away to one of you (at random from all replies), and all you have to do is to share your Bremont, or the one you desire (TIP: Home - Bremont). Please also tell us why this is your favorite Bremont.

I will ship worldwide.


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

A very generous offer, and a lovely item.

My favourite Bremont is my green MBII. It offers the perfect mix of toughness, rarity and classic good looks.


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

Very generous offer.

My favorite Bremont is MBII.


----------



## kcouncil (May 26, 2007)

My favorite: Bremont C-17 Globemaster for obvious reasons! Great jet...great watch.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

My favorite has to be my first! The MB1!This was the watch that introduced me to the Bremont brand thru Martin Baker! I am now a Bremont fan for life! Ernie thanks for sharing your Victory tour! Cheers Jim:-!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Ahoy, Ernie!

My favorite Bremont model is the MBII. Below is a rather poor iPhone pic of my watch in the company of Air Force One ( the retired airframe, naturally ) at the Ronald Reagan Presidential Library.










IMO the MB watches are ideal because they are a great meld of unique and destined-to-be-timeless aesthetics and technology that's meant to ensure good performance under physically demanding conditions. No obvious corners were cut in the design and execution of this watch. It's also very accurate.

Here's an "EDC" style pic:










Just great watches in every sense, from a great company.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't own a Bremont, but my choice would be the BC-F1. I'm just a sucker for clean, symmetrical dials and hands. And the 39mm size is perfect for my wrist.








the one on the left (image borrowed from the Bremont website)


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

My Bremont is my ALT1-Z... For me the Zulu hand is of particular significance.. I travel extensively and the Zulu hand is always set to my home time. It makes me feel a little more connected to my family so far away.















My favorite Bremont though... is the Victory itself... what an amazing timepiece. The gorgeous dial... the unbelievable caseback. This has to be one of the most beautiful pieces I've ever seen. To me it's amazing that such a young brand is able to capture history so masterfully in each of it's pieces. I only wish it was in my budget to afford one.... if I did it would be strapped to my wrist right now

Best Regards! And thank you for the generous give away!

-Max


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

My MB. The epitome of Bremont. Very generous offer Ernie. 

T


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is my Alt1C, to me it's a timeless classic and truly represents what Bremont is all about....





Cheers
Mike


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would argue my blue SM500 is the most versatile watch in Bremont's collection. The only diver and the added under the hood specs make this one a classic in the making.


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for your very generous offer. As I wrote in another post: {https://www.watchuseek.com/f444/my-first-ever-bremont-omg-720671.html}

This is my new MBII in Orange and I love it!!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

My favorite Bremont is probably the EP120. But never having seen one "in the steel" I'll go with the model I bought and am wearing as I type this, my MBII with green barrel...



















John


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

My trusty ALT1-P. It's my favorite in the Bremont range, but I truly admire them all! This is my first proper watch, and i stumbled across it back in 2008 while exploring mechanical watches. It was love at first sight, and after several years of waiting to pull the trigger, I finally have it on my wrist! Ernie, thanks for the giveaway and for the write-up! Looked like a fantastic event, and its certainly a great looking journal.
jeremy


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

nolanz14 said:


> I would argue my blue SM500 is the most versatile watch in Bremont's collection. The only diver and the added under the hood specs make this one a classic in the making.
> 
> View attachment 765068


I've been lusting after this one. I absolutely love the factory strap.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 17, 2012)

My Bremont is my gorgeous blue ALT1-P. This watch means the absolute world to me because it was a gift from some very special people, and it holds huge sentimental value.

It's hard to say what would be my favourite watch by Bremont, because there are so many that would suit a different occasion.

Whole heartedly, I can honestly say the Victory would be my choice above all others right now. It represents everything I love about Bremont and what they represent. True British values, and preserving an incredible piece of our history in a truly beautiful way, while helping to maintain the upkeep of our Naval flagship. I hope one day to sell my wife on ebay, or do a possible swap so I can have a Victory for myself, but until then - I will just gaze in awe.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

The Admiral said:


> View attachment 765859
> 
> 
> My Bremont is my gorgeous blue ALT1-P. This watch means the absolute world to me because it was a gift from some very special people, and it holds huge sentimental value.
> ...


The blue on that watch is spectacular, I had the pleasure of seeing it in the steel recently and it is absolutely breathtaking. Wear it in good health sir!

-Max

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

And the winner is ... nolanz14 !

Congratulations, please PM me your full name and address, and I will send you the Bremont Victory note book.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow thanks Ernie! I will pass along my info!

Very nice of you.



Ernie Romers said:


> And the winner is ... nolanz14 !
> 
> Congratulations, please PM me your full name and address, and I will send you the Bremont Victory note book.


----------

